# Vote, vote, vote for Grimsby Dock Tower



## lang rabbie (Aug 25, 2006)

BBC Unsung Landmarks

You know it makes sense!








As a small child on the slow, slow train to Cleethorpes, I used to look out with a sense of wonder at this building, and dream of living at the top.

Now that I am grown into Man's estate... last weekend I was wondering along the north bank of the Humber that once went as far as Spurn Head.   The dark clouds parted and gorgeous sunlight kissed the silver waters where the Humber meets the north sea.   On the far shore, I could see Grimsby with the dock tower standing sentinel.

Truly Grimsby rivals la Serenisima when seen on such a day  

...and from that distance.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 25, 2006)

I just did, but it's not doing too well in the poll atm.   

Just think, how many fishermen over the years must have been glad to see that at the end of a three-week trip to Arctic waters...


----------



## moose (Aug 25, 2006)

It's lovely, but unfortunately I had to vote for Jodrell Bank cos it's just up the road from here. And I do love the Humber Bridge, too.


----------



## Blackmushroom (Aug 25, 2006)

Thats amazing. A venetian/Islamic/Byzantine tower in Grimsby. I'll vote for it!


----------



## chio (Aug 25, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> It's lovely, but unfortunately I had to vote for Jodrell Bank cos it's just up the road from here.



That's exactly what I was about to put.


----------



## longdog (Aug 25, 2006)

Sorry folks. My vote went to the Humber Bridge.  

I could never bring myself to vote for anything Grimsby-ish.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 26, 2006)

Results are indicative and may not reflect public opinion   

Jodrell Bank for me


----------

